# Hull waxing?



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

THX1138 said:


> So... how often do you wax your hull? What do you use?
> 
> Lou


I have been using Starbrite premium marine polish with PTEF on my Native SUV. Did it twice a year first season but now only once per year in the spring. Hull washes up easy and looks great after 4 years.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Usually once a year with Collinite's No. 845. Mine does spends her nights in the garage though.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nu-finish.................


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> Nu-finish.................


Yep. I put Nu- finish on my hull last summer and it was easier to clean this spring. I may put it back on this year. If it ever stops Raining


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I use colonite fleet wax, it's great!


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

$5 can of Formula 1 wax (sold at any autoparts store), product previously was sold under the name Kit Wax. Comes in the same yellow metal can it always has though.

Wax the boat once or twice a year.

Now for compounding, that's a whole different story and it pays to get the expensive stuff either 3M 36045 or Presta Gelcoat compound 138532. Wool pads on a high speed buffer of course.

Been detailing boats professionally since I was 16 and grew up working at the contender, pathfinder, maverick, hewes, seahunt, kenner, frontier, blackjack dealer. After doing many hull sides and experimenting with diff products this is just what I like and may not be for everyone. Here's one of my black 24 Kenner's I did a few months ago from start to finish with the products I mentioned.


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I use star bright products, I re-apply when stuff starts staining again..


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

REJEX


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Has anyone here ever used ultima paint guard? A few years ago guys on THT said it was better than rejex; easier to apply and lasted a bit longer. I haven't used either one but I'm curious about them both. Currently I'm using star Brite marine polish 1-2 times per year with ok results


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

nativejax said:


> Usually once a year with Collinite's No. 845. Mine does spends her nights in the garage though.


This.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the info. Hand wax or use a buffer?

Lou


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

CedarCreek said:


> I have been using Starbrite premium marine polish with PTEF on my Native SUV. Did it twice a year first season but now only once per year in the spring. Hull washes up easy and looks great after 4 years.


I use this on both skiffs, truck, and jeep. Love it!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have always used nu finish once a year with decent results. If there's something better I'm interested.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

THX1138 said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate the info. Hand wax or use a buffer?
> 
> Lou


I always use an orbital buffer to apply then take off dried wax by hand with micro fiber cloth


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I use 3M Scotchguard Liquid Wax (black bottle) applied and removed by hand. Couple times a year keeps the hull looking good and makes it easier to clean.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

So when you guys wax, do you just wax the sides of the hull? For those with bunk guide-ons, how do you wax around those?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Rejex works well for me keeping stains off


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Battfisher said:


> So when you guys wax, do you just wax the sides of the hull? For those with bunk guide-ons, how do you wax around those?


I wax as much of the hull surface as I can get to. Work around the bunks. entails crawling under the trailer here and there.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

That was actually going to be my next question, lol.

Lou


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Yep, crawl around under the trailer and able to slide my hand between the side bunks and hull. I also wax smooth surfaces like the console, under gunnels and the engine cowling but don't do the non-skid.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

THX1138 said:


> That was actually going to be my next question, lol.
> 
> Lou


I hand wax , but use a buffer to remove.. I put the trailer on jack stands and remove the guide-on, fenders and tires so I can just run the buffer straight down the boat.. It also gives me a chance to grease everything..


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

THX1138 said:


> That was actually going to be my next question, lol.
> 
> Lou


I hand wax , but use a buffer to remove.. I put the trailer on jack stands and remove the guide-on, fenders and tires so I can just run the buffer straight down the boat.. It also gives me a chance to grease everything..


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I wax the bottom every 2 years or so. Wax on the bottom can theoretically slow you down as a rough surface breaks surface tension. So they say.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Maguiars Pure Wax 56 Marine twice a year. Easy to apply.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

ABoykin said:


> $5 can of Formula 1 wax (sold at any autoparts store), product previously was sold under the name Kit Wax. Comes in the same yellow metal can it always has though.
> 
> Wax the boat once or twice a year.
> 
> ...



What type of rpms are you running with the compound on the boat?


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> What type of rpms are you running with the compound on the boat?


You'll want to run your buffer around 1400 RPMS. Maybe one click more or one click less, never exceeding 1800 RPMS. The hardest thing for guys to do when starting out buffing is to realize that you have to only do a small section at a time or it will never work. By small section I mean you do a 2'x2' section at a time. It is extremely time consuming as it probably took two 8 hour days (16 hours) to do that black 24 Kenner. If you rush and try and go quick or do too large of a section it will never work right and will fade back out.


----------

